# Irelands Largest ISP Starts Throttling and Disconnections



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"Giving money to a company that rates your business as secondary to the needs of someone elses business, copyright infringement or not, seems like a good situation to avoid."
http://torrentfreak.com/irelands-largest-isp-starts-throttling-and-disconnections-090725/


----------



## Mr. Newton (Aug 26, 2006)

If enough subscribers decided to boycott that ISP,or change ISP's,then they,the ISP, might have to rethink their decision.Bell throttles here in Canada from 4pm until 2am but have yet to get on that 3 strikes bandwagon.We shall see how that plays out here if it ever materializes.
Oh ya,the three strikes scenario doesn't work well for ISP's so I'm willing to bet that it is changed in the not to distant future.


----------

